# Microclimate Prime 2



## lailockgaming (Aug 15, 2013)

As Title says now there for sale on swell at £130 is it worth it do any of you use it it will be running a big rack it sounds good as you can set the settings on your pc but before going out spending a lot on one can any one tell me is it worth it. Thanks in advance 

Lailock.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Had mine for a few weeks now and very happy with it aside for an issue with the logging which I'm in contact with Microclimate about. I did a small set up review: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/1003359-microclimate-prime-2-review.html


----------



## lailockgaming (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for that its just alot of money to spend its got to do its job for the price :2thumb:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I think you get a lot for your money with its 2x dimmer or pulse stats and an on/off thermostat or timed output. Option to set as day/night, option to set 8 different temperatures. Option to set the amount of time over which temperature changes happen. High and low temperature alarms. Date/time/temperature/power logging. Clear digital display. Long probe leads. PC software. 

Don't forget that as Microclimate write their own software for it and have the option of updates that they could also add more features.

All that for around £130. You could spend almost that much on just 2 bog standard day/night dimming stats.


----------



## lailockgaming (Aug 15, 2013)

nice i will pick one of those up can you just power one heat cable with it or matt etc or like 2 ?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes you can turn outputs off. Right now I'm just using one pulse stat for a ceramic and the on/off timer for my UV lighting.


----------



## lailockgaming (Aug 15, 2013)

perfect i will get one thanks for your help :2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

got one sat in my room just need the vivs for it now pick my up from the donny show for £100


----------



## lailockgaming (Aug 15, 2013)

not bad you saved 30 pound there


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

I have the Prime 2 and it's a great bit of kit. I was leaning towards the Digital dimming Habistat at first, but only because i like the screen on those, but everywhere was out of stock. Glad i got the Prime, as it has so much more feature.

Customer service is also great, they called me and helped me set it up over the phone.

Will be getting a few more soon, for my new rack.


----------

